# Field Sales Job and IBS



## Hussar82 (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi everyone. One of the most difficult jobs to do when having IBS is field sales. I did my post graduation in sales a few years ago and started working as a sales executive in a company after that. Since the last 3 years I have been diagnosed with IBS and it is severe especially in the mornings. Fortunately during my previous employment, I had to go to work at 12 noon. So I could manage my IBS in the mornings, get my guts cleared after visiting the loo 3-4 times minimum in the morning (certainly not by choice) and then head for work. But i lost my job out there since the company closed down and now I find myself working with a company where I have to work from 7am. For this I wake up at 3.30am everyday now since I have to visit the loo minimum 4 times before i leave the house. Also I travel to different parts of the country in my current job which may take more than 24 hours travelling by bus. My company doesnot allow me to travel by air even for long distance travels. I have already spoken with my boss regarding my IBS but of no use. It took me 8 months to find this job where I am working right now after i lost my previous one. Now I am on the verge of losing this one too just because I cannot travel long distances by road.I always wanted to make a career in field sales and had studied hard a few years ago to finish my post graduation in it. Now I feel all my efforts are wasted due to this IBS and have no clue what to do ahead. I have tried every diet and medication possible but of no use. As usual none of my family or friends believe me and I feel myself extremely depressed at times now. It would be great if someone can advice me on what to do. Thanks.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

What are your symptoms??? What have you tried already to manage them?


----------



## Hussar82 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks for asking BQ. I keep alternating between diarrhea and constipation with stomach ache at times. Also have lot of gas due to which i keep feeling bloated mainly in the mornings. Have been to half a dozen docs so far. Some of them have told me to eat more fibre while some gave me imodium. There is a long list of other medicines like famotin, sporlac, secnil and even antibiotics which I have been prescribed by different doctors. Last year I suffered from severe piles for which I was admit in a hospital for 2 days. I tried changing my diet to vegetarian for 3 months but didnt work again. The last I tried was some ayurvedic medicines and meditation techniques but to no effect.


----------

